# Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden



## Pauli1990 (8. Februar 2010)

Habe im Gewässerverzeichnis gelesen dass man an Flussabschnitten die gelb beschildert sind ein Erlaubnisschein für Salmoniden benötigt. Woher bekomme ich diesen Schein? Habe im Internet nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## Gladiator (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*

hab ich so noch nicht gehört,
nur das man an manchen salmonidengewässern nur mit spinn oder fliegenfischerprüfung beangeln darf


----------



## antonio (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*

kommst du aus hohenleipisch in thüringen?
dann verwechselst du was.
die gelben schilder meist ist nochn f drauf bedeuten nur daß dort flugangelstrecke ist mehr nicht.
für die gewässer gibts ganz normale erlaubnisscheine.
in nds ists teilweise so, daß für bestimmte gewässer nur erlaubnisscheine ausgestellt werden wenn man ne fliegenfischerprüfung hat.
demnächst führen die dann noch ne spinnfischerprüfung und ne ansitzprüfung ein.

antonio


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*

Du könntest bei einer ausgabestelle für gastkarten nachfragen  eigentlich hab ich sonst keine idee.


----------



## AWebber (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*

Ist in Sachsen z. B. so - Erlaubnisscheine gibts als Tageskarten an den entsprechenden Ausgabestellen oder als Jahreserlaubnis über den Verein


AWebber


----------



## Pauli1990 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*

Wohne in Brandenburg nähe Sachsen... Eine Jahreskarte habe ich mir bereits vom Verein geholt wo dann auch dieses Gewässerverzeichnis für Sachsen dabei war. 
Also muss ich, wenn ich an diesen gelb beschilderten Strecken (mit F oder ohne ist egal) angeln möchte, noch eine zusätzliche Fliegenfisch- oder Spinnfischprüfung machen?


----------



## antonio (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*



Pauli1990 schrieb:


> Wohne in Brandenburg nähe Sachsen... Eine Jahreskarte habe ich mir bereits vom Verein geholt wo dann auch dieses Gewässerverzeichnis für Sachsen dabei war.
> Also muss ich, wenn ich an diesen gelb beschilderten Strecken (mit F oder ohne ist egal) angeln möchte, noch eine zusätzliche Fliegenfisch- oder Spinnfischprüfung machen?



nein son blödsinn gibts nur in nds.

antonio


----------



## AWebber (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*

@ Pauli1990: Frag mal bei deinem Verein nach. Die geben ja die Jahresscheine aus. Oder ruf mal beim Angelverband an


AWebber


----------



## fishingexpert87 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*

hy, gelbes schild bedeutet salmo strecke ! gelbes schild mit f fliegenstrecken ! gelbes schild mit s spinnstrecke...

brauchst dir nur eine salmonieden zusatzkarte kaufen bei deinen verein bei uns kostet sie 15€(jahr) und dann kannst du in salmo gewässern fischen! |wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> hy, gelbes schild bedeutet salmo strecke ! gelbes schild mit f fliegenstrecken ! gelbes schild mit s spinnstrecke...


 


Ha, gibt´s dat denn ... Wusste gar nicht das es solch Schilder für uns Angler gibt |kopfkrat

Kann mir da mal jemand ne feine Seite verlinken wo dat zu sehen ist? Also die Schilder inkl. Beschreibung/Regelungen ...


----------



## fishingexpert87 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*

http://www.oederaner-angler.de/fishing/gewaesserordnung.html#info


----------



## AWebber (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> ...bei uns kostet sie 15€(jahr) und dann kannst du in salmo gewässern fischen! |wavey:


In Sachsen sinds 75 € zusätzlich zu den 75 € für die allgemeinen Angelgewässer. Zum Glück gibts auch einige grüne Gewässerstrecken ...


AWebber


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*

Thx Fishingexpert


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (21. April 2014)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*

Was zählt den alles zu den Salmoniden?
Wo bzw auf Was darf ich dann Angeln?


----------



## Sea-Trout (21. April 2014)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*



Sachsen_Angler schrieb:


> Was zählt den alles zu den Salmoniden?
> Wo bzw auf Was darf ich dann Angeln?


Hi,

zb. Äsche, Regenbogenforelle, Meerforelle, Bachforelle, Seeforelle,
Lachse, Seesaibling, Bachsaibling, Huchen etc..



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lachsfische


Sollte man wenn man im Besitz eines Angelscheines ist aber eigentlich wissen finde ich ohne nun auf Klug********r machen zu wollen|supergri.


Mfg Sea-Trout


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (21. April 2014)

*AW: Erlaubisschein für Salmoniden*

Okay, danke ...


Bzgl dem "Besitz eines Angelscheins".
Der besteht erst seit kurzem und die Ausbildung, nunja...
Die ist so lalala. 
Was man da zudem in den 30h an den Kopf geschmissen bekommt kann man kaum verarbeiten. 
Das ganze kommt ganz einfach mit der Zeit....


EDIT:

Nun wo ich das Wort Fettflosse gelesen habe, ist mir Salmoniden wieder ein Begriff...


----------

